# FreeBSD 9.1 DVD and bootonly  Installing Problem



## ShyRain (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,
I have got a big computer which has got at least 4 core "HP 580" server.
I tried to install FreeBSD 9.1 from DVD and bootonly cd but after passed menu screen I got an error.

Please show me the way for solution.
I attached last screenshot from HP 580.


----------



## jem (Jan 3, 2013)

I too had that problem with the -bootonly ISO.  I couldn't work out why it was happening, but worked around it by typing the following at the mountroot prompt:

[CMD="mountroot>"]cd9660:/dev/cd0 ro[/CMD]

It'd be cd1 instead of cd0 for you.


----------



## ShyRain (Jan 4, 2013)

jem said:
			
		

> I too had that problem with the -bootonly ISO.  I couldn't work out why it was happening, but worked around it by typing the following at the mountroot prompt:
> 
> [CMD="mountroot>"]cd9660:/dev/cd0 ro[/CMD]
> 
> It'd be cd1 instead of cd0 for you.




thank for your interest but this is not solution for me..


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2013)

cd1 appears to be a USB-connected drive.  Sometimes USB devices are not recognized in time for booting.  If this is a one-time situation (installing), then just wait a few seconds and type the line again:

```
cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL
```


----------

